# Moving to Spain alone



## Borislav (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello there,

My name is Borislav and I am from Bulgaria. I have plans to go to work and live in Spain - Barcelona or Madrid, but unfortunately I do not have many friends there and that's why I am looking for advice here. Maybe it is a little strange that I am not referring to Bulgarian forums, but I have tried and came to conclusion that it is not worth. So here is my story: I want to live and work in Spain, do not know even a word in Spanish and have no friends there who could possibly help me with whatever it is. I am 25 as I said, have an university degree in PR, and also I have worked in the construction sector for all years I have been studying. Now I am an account manager in a telesales company.

My plan is as simple as that - catch the plain, land in Barcelona, rent a room and start looking for whatever job is available, I mean I can pretty much do anything. The ends justify the means, as they say. I've done a lot of reading recently, and it seems that choices are these: 
-work in a bar
-handing fliers and brochures to people
-work in a hostel, if you are lucky
I have a little experience in bars as well. I also could work as a security in a club or something, as I am pretty big (result of fitness). At the end of the day, it doesn't matter as long as I am making any money, cause my starting finances are away from enough. 

In a nutshell, I know it is a hard thing to do, especially for alone man with no language skills, but I am sure this had been done before and I won't be the first to risk. Please share your experience with me, I would appreciate that very much. Any advises could help.

And have a nice day, everybody


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Very brave!! My top tip would be to make sure you bring enough money to give you a buffer. There is mass unemployment in Spain and all those jobs you've suggested will have queues of people wanting them, some like yourself who are here to have an adventure and others who live here and are desperate. Thats not to say you wont be lucky, but be prepared for the worst financially and hope for the best! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There are quite a few Bulgarians here in Spain.
You might want to get in touch directly with one of the associations. You can Google it. I found this page, but you'll find more if you search in Bulgarian no doubt.
Asociaciones en España | Búlgaros En España

The other thing I'd say is start learning Spanish. I think it's very easy for Bulgarians and Romanians (Sorry if I've just bunched you together with a nation that has nothing to do with you)


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree that you won't be the first person to try such a move, but the reality is that many people who made the move did so when the economy was a lot more bouyant and levels of unemployment not quite so depressing.
When I made the move 7 yrs ago I managed to find a job after a while, but doubt that I would have been so lucky in this day and age.
That's not to say its not worth giving it your best shot, and I wish you lots of luck. Jut don't forget to apply for your EHIC card before you come, otherwise you will be left high and dry and without any healthcare unless and until you find a legal contract of employment.


----------



## Borislav (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello everybody 

Thank you for the honest responses, truth is I have never imagined it would be easy even for a second. I am not a fan of the colored glasses, since I have always lived in tough conditions. I realize that I am taking great risk - don't have lots of money, maybe should manage to get by for two weeks, but not any more. So the situation is either I find a job, or I become a beggar  

My choice is not very wise, bearing the unemployment in Spain in mind. So before I pack my things, I want to probe as many opinions as I can. I want to prepare myself good.

What I like in all of your replies is that nobody told me that I am insane and I would definitely fail. I appreciate that attitude


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Borislav said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> Thank you for the honest responses, truth is I have never imagined it would be easy even for a second. I am not a fan of the colored glasses, since I have always lived in tough conditions. I realize that I am taking great risk - don't have lots of money, maybe should manage to get by for two weeks, but not any more. So the situation is either I find a job, or I become a beggar
> 
> ...


yes, you're right - not wise - but since it's only you who you need to support, not totally insane!!

you might strike lucky & find work - you might not - if you don't you at least had a holiday

please please please though, make sure you have the means of getting home - just in case..................


----------

